# Y a -t'il un serveur Imap sur OsX 10.4 non serveur (pour faire tourner SquirrelMail )



## vcqc (23 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer le webmail "SquirrelMail" sur Mamp. J'ai donc besoin de faire fonctionner un serveur SMTP et IMAP. Postfix étant installé (mais inactif par défaut il me semble) sur OsX 10.4 (non Serveur!), il me reste à régler le problème du serveur Imap. Y en a t-il un aussi, déjà présent? Ou dois-je en installer un? Si oui, un conseil?

Merci d'avance!
 (voilà ce que j'obtiens:
SquirrelMail version:    1.4.10a
Config file version:    1.4.0
Config file last modified:    23 June 2007 11:59:52

Checking PHP configuration...
    PHP version 5.1.6 OK.
    PHP extensions OK.
Checking paths...
    Data dir OK.
    Attachment dir OK.
    Plugins are not enabled in config.
    Themes OK.
    Default language OK.
    Base URL detected as: http://localhost:8888/sq/src (location base autodetected)
Checking outgoing mail service....
    SMTP server OK (220 glop.localhost ESMTP Postfix)
Checking IMAP service....
    ERROR: Error connecting to IMAP server "localhost:143".Server error: (61) Connection refused)


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2007)

Par d&#233;faut il n'y en a pas d'installer. Il faut donc le faire soi-m&#234;me.
Avec MacPorts, par exemple, ou &#224; la mimine.


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2007)

Je pr&#233;cise :
tu peux le faire avec Postfix Enabler, qui met en place (en plus de param&#233;trer Postfix), le daemon IMAP de l'Universit&#233; de Washington.


----------



## vcqc (23 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je vais m'y mettre!


----------



## spirit18 (6 Juillet 2007)

je précise que tout  les logiciels IMAP pour UNIX fonctionne sous mac
il suffit de downloadert l'archive source, d'en faire un 
	
	



```
tar -xvzf
```
, puis un 
	
	



```
./configure ; make ; make install
```


----------

